
Populism takes a wrong turn - sajid
https://www.janus.com/insights/bill-gross-investment-outlook
======
ciconia
> [Trump's] tenure will be a short four years but is likely to be a damaging
> one for jobless and low-wage American voters.

The second part of that sentence - probably. The first part - not so sure.

